# princess, spike, rambo, molly & dolly



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Princess born 12/11/11



















Spike and rambo 1/5/12



















And last but not least Molly and dolly 1/8/12


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All adorable...congrats....  :thumb:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

It just warms my heart to see all these babies! I can't wait till they start arriving here!
Are those kids solid black all over? They are so cute! What color are their eyes? It looks like blue, but that might just be glare.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

How Cute.. love those black babies!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

They are all so cute!!! I can't wait for my girls to pop!!! 5 months seems so long!!
Molly and Dolly and Rambo have to be my favorites, but not that princess and Spike aren't also adorable!!!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

The flash of my phone turns their eyes blue. I wish that they had blue eyes though. Molly and Dolly are solid black for now unless their coat changes when they get older. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute babies!!! CONGRATS :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. I hope they change a little so that we know who is who, right now we know cause dollys belly cord is a little longer than mollys but after they loose them we won't know who is who until we can see their personalities. Hopefully their different in someway


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Oh so adorable!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Awwwwww! They are really cute. All of them, and the mommas too. Love seeing the pictures. Put some kind of collar on them, different colors or something, so you can tell which one is which, unless it doesn't really matter. I had two that were so alike I'm not sure I got them sorted out correctly, but in the end it doesn't matter. I know which one is which now.
[attachment=0:1ptlp5zd]Blacker-and-Browner.gif[/attachment:1ptlp5zd]
Blacker was gone for awhile, but I have her back now, and both of them are bred. Can't wait to see the kids. They are not bred to the same buck. I could not tell you which one was which in this photo.


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks! Yours are very beautiful I love how their ears are different than the rest of the body. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

critergiter09 said:


> Thanks. I hope they change a little so that we know who is who, right now we know cause dollys belly cord is a little longer than mollys but after they loose them we won't know who is who until we can see their personalities. Hopefully their different in someway


You could always get those nylon number tags and number them so you know which is which. http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/Ny ... -Tags.html or you could put different colored collars on them.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Brittany, most of the kinders have those frosted ears. Anyway, if posted that as an example. Hope you figure out a way to identify them, I think any of the suggestions will work.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Oh all of those babies are to die for! You lucky duck!!!! I would run to the barn every a.m. if I knew those beauties were there!! :greengrin:


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

Cute babies! Congratulations


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

So *CUTE!!*

Congrats!!!! :leap:


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

It seems like one of the girls is not going to have horns. She has no sign of horn buds, while her sister on the other hand has Sharp little horns poking through already. Yay!!!! We will be able to tell which is which.


----------



## jaycee (Aug 3, 2011)

Those are some cute babies... congrats!


----------



## critergiter09 (Jan 4, 2012)

I was just browsing through some of my old posts and thought i would give an update on all of these pretty babies. Princess has gotten a lot bigger and just as rotten as her mom. Molly and dolly the twin black girls have changed quite a bit and we can tell them apart now. Dolly is alot taller than her sis Molly. also Dollys horns are bigger. Molly is fluffy while her sister has more slicker hair. and molly has a brown tint to her underside in the sunlight. Spike went to a new home as we didnt want him to breed back to his mom or his older sis buttercup aka princess's mom. Shortly after spike left the herd Rambo developed a severe case of UC. we took him to the vet and he had surgery and recieved treatment there for 2 weeks and then was able to come home. he constantly dripped pee, but we orded this thing called an acid pak and gave it to him daily. he started peeing full streams then but we moved him into the house with us to keep an eye on him. a few months went by and he was doing so much better but then one day my fiance came home from work and found him crying in pain. his stomach was swollen and even his little pee pee was swelled. he couldnt pee at all, he was completly blocked. we decided the best thing would be to put him down rather then him suffering in pain. which was so heart breaking. esp. since he was living in the house with us at that point.


----------

